# Found the Holster I have been looking for



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I wanted a holster that was small and held my P99 high on my side. I found it today at the gun show. I just didn't want to spend another 80 or so dollars and this one was only 26 dollars. It feels great. It's a Don Hume.










back side


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats there Mr.Spacedoggy. That's the same styled one I use for my M-36 snubby. With a little practice you will become lighting fast on the draw. I got mine at the Holster Store. Good luck with it.
http://www.theholsterstore.com/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I've got the same holster for my Seecamp. While I can tell the Seecamp is there when I use my pocket or IWB holsters, it pretty much disappears when I'm using the JIT.

I was initially concerned about the lack of a retention strap, but the JIT grips the pistol well enough to allow me to safely turn cartwheels. Well, if I *could* turn cartwheels....

PhilR.


----------

